# Italian Lakes and Venice - should we book?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We hope to be visiting the above in June/July. Should we be thinking ahead and booking? We'd rather not as we prefer to be spontaneous but are a little worried that we might not get in anywhere.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Steph

There are 15 - 17 campsites (some first class with gorgous beaches) on the seven mile stretch of the Via Fausta from Cavalino to Punta Sabbioni were you can catch the boat hop to Venice. We never booked and I don't think you would need to either.

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steph said:


> We hope to be visiting the above in June/July. Should we be thinking ahead and booking?


Steph...we found sites on Lake Garda and at Venice quite busy in April /May and September /October. I think you will find campsites very busy in June/ July.

The whole world flocks to Venice and so it is busy all year round while many Germans travel the relatively short distance from southern Germany to the Italian lakes and many come year after year. Things might be different this year but I don't think it will make much difference.

We don't pre-book either but I think, for those 2 areas of the world at that time of year, I might just be tempted to do so. At the least I'd phone the night before to check before turning up at a site. You might also find they are unwilling to accept one night stands.

G

(We stayed at Camping Fusina in Venice and Camping Serenella between Garda and Bardolino and would recommend both)


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks both of you - very useful info. - and so quick!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

My view is to book for that time of year.

Worthy of a mention is www.campingbutterfly.it - the site is a short walk from the train station where trains serve Venice, Verona and Milan. Buses are available to Mantova and Verona whilst boats serve local lake side towns.

Russell


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Steph,

The Camping Al Lago site in Riva del Garda does not take bookings in high season, so you could try pot luck there. Great location. You might find us there in July! 

Camping Fusina at Venice / Mestre claims it always has pitches available all year round. If the Australian students are there in force it can be rather noisy. Next time I go to Venice I will be following Ron's recommendation and pick one of the sites close to Punta Sabbioni. 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

At the risk of going against the popular opinion we went to this area last August. No booking and no problems.

De Sosta, northern part of Lido de Jesolo, 15 Euro a night with hook up and water on tap. Not good if you like the Caravan Club rule of sufficient distance between units, but was 5 mins walk to the beach. Called Don Bosco, fantastaic Italian people running it.

Stopped at Punta Sabotini in the car park and went to Venice via ferry. 20 Euro for 24 hours parking. You can walk to the ferry in 5 mins and there are some nice restaurants as well.

Also stopped further down the road past Punta Sabotini by the beach and sea wall. 7.50 Euro for overnight parking, tickets available from the local restaurant.

Also stopped southern Lake Garda on a De Sosta for 15 Euro a night with the usual services for grey/black waste etc. Right on the shore by a beach. 

Never had a problem in 3 weeks during August getting a spot throughout Bavaria, Italy, France.

I looked at the cost of sites around Venice - nearly choked on my pasta and Grappa!!!

I will say though that if you want 5 start pitches then you will have to pay. Happy to give some more detail if you need it. 

Regards


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi we have never booked in advance for ANY site or location and have only ever had one problem and that was last year and this was not at any of your destinations, we always travel in June - July what you may find is that the sites at Cavalino up to Punta Sabbioni will only accept at least 3 days bookings, I have always found these sites to be extremely overcrowded and therefore we never stay in them now.

We tend to go to the sites on the SS14 or at Fusina and theses sites we have never found overcrowded and what usually happens is that the campers there tend to be the ones for ferries etc and so they tend to empty daily, They are also much cheaper than up on the Ca Savio.

Buses are very frequent and cost 4 euro return and the campsites usually put these buses on, After we have visited Venice we also like to visit Mestre which is the Town/City closest to the Causeway, It is a very nice City and has beautiful squares and sites, It also has many shops and Supermarkets for restocking, You can buy here exactly the same goods as in Venice but at half the price.

Enjoy your stay it is a beautiful area.

:lol: :lol:


----------

